
GitHub Down?  Throwing HTTP 500 - benvineyard
https://github.com/
======
benvineyard
This appears to be affecting Chrome 69. Runs fine in Firefox. Dev console
throws: "Refused to load the font '<URL>' because it violates the following
Content Security Policy directive: "default-src 'self'". Note that 'font-src'
was not explicitly set, so 'default-src' is used as a fallback."

~~~
another-cuppa
500 is a server error. I see it in Firefox as well.

------
benvineyard
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages)
states:

September 25, 2018 12:47 Pacific Daylight Time We are investigating reports of
elevated error rates.

------
another-cuppa
First time I've ever seen the Github 500 error page. It looks cool!

~~~
benvineyard
Same here. It's always shocking to see sites that never go down, fall to their
knees.

------
benvineyard
Appears to be online now.

12:59 Pacific Daylight Time Everything operating normally.

------
cf_
Also doesn't work on Safari

